# Yesterdays soaps...



## AshleyR (Apr 11, 2009)

Nothing fancy! I decided to do two natural soaps. The one on the left is my basic recipe scented with lavender and peppermint EO's (yum!!) The one on the right is my basic recipe with calendula petals added and no scent.







I cut these larger than my usual bars. They're 3.5" x 2.25" x 1.75". I'm not sure if I like them this big (then again I didn't like them when they were smaller either!) I'm trying to decide what size "most" people like since I'm going to be selling soon. What do you guys think?


----------



## SimplyE (Apr 11, 2009)

They are lovely.  Love the simplicity.  Can't decide on the bar size.  I would have to hold one, I guess.  Put them next to one of your other bars for comparison.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2009)

SimplyE said:
			
		

> They are lovely.  Love the simplicity.  Can't decide on the bar size.  I would have to hold one, I guess.  Put them next to one of your other bars for comparison.



or take a pic with them in each hand?

They both look super!


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2009)

Your soaps are simply beautiful .

Kitn


----------



## wonderland (Apr 11, 2009)

i like the larger, chunky bars.  

those are lovely ashley.


----------



## heartsong (Apr 11, 2009)

*x*

 nice job!   

the calendula is especially pretty.  i have a loaf mold 2.25 x 3.25 x 18" and i cut my bars 1.5".  i like these as they last longer in the shower.  yours must weight about 6.5 oz? (cured out)

i have another slab mold that makes a bar 2 x 3 x 1-3/8".  it fits better in my hand, but goes away a lot faster.

monet


----------



## LJA (Apr 11, 2009)

I have to say - I like that size.  Those are really really pretty and natural looking, Ashley.


----------



## topcat (Apr 11, 2009)

The are very photogenic Ashley!  I think different people like different sized/shaped soaps.  I like one I can fit in my hand and turn in the washcloth easily, so I prefer a slimmer bar.  But - having said that - a chunkier bar appeals to me more visually and ends up slimmer anyway!

Tanya


----------



## Gracie (Apr 11, 2009)

Your soaps are gorgeous!!!


----------



## michelleB (Apr 11, 2009)

Very purdy! I love em both! As for the size, everybody's got a different preference & their own reasons behind it, so it's real hard to say. I personally prefer larger sized soaps, but my peeps tell me they like one that fits nicely in the hand without being "clumsy" to hold & turn. I dunno. Great job though!


----------



## MsBien (Apr 11, 2009)

Very nice, they have simple elegance!

Stacie


----------



## Lindy (Apr 11, 2009)

I love them!  Your soaps are always so gorgeous.  I think if you have a variety of sizes for your table/kiosk then you'll have something for everyone.  I can tell you that although people love how my triangle soaps look, they're not buying them because they find them too big & clumsy.


----------



## Dixie (Apr 12, 2009)

Very pretty. Do they still handle well at that size?


----------



## AshleyR (Apr 12, 2009)

Dixie said:
			
		

> Very pretty. Do they still handle well at that size?



They're a little bit big, but personally, I like big bars! I still have not decided if this is the size I'll sell them at. I'm thinking about maybe having two sizes - this size and then a half bar size for those that like them a little smaller. Not sure yet!


----------



## TessC (Apr 12, 2009)

I don't know how I missed these pics until now, but those are gorgeous, gorgeous soaps. The calendula petals are lovely, and the other bars look so pristine and pure and creamy. I've never smelled a lavender and peppermint soap, but I tried a lavender/spearmint bar from a soaper who sells at our local market, and it was such a nice scent, I bet the peppermint is even better. It seems like it'd be a nice, clean smell, mmmm.


----------



## honor435 (Apr 12, 2009)

very nice, simple, elegant.


----------



## Mandarin (Apr 13, 2009)

Your soaps look so attractive and appealing.  You did a super job!


----------



## kaseencook (Apr 13, 2009)

Those are really great soaps! I like that they look very clean and simple and natural. 

I think I am with Tanya, I perfer bars that fit well in your hand, I have made some big bars before that I loved to look at, but found that they were hard to hold, and when wet were really slippery and I kept dropping it. It also went more goopy on the bottom, because there was no slender edge to prop it up on and it just sat in it's own water.


----------



## Imblebee (Apr 16, 2009)

wow!  How on earth do you cut them soooo perfectly?  Very beeeuti-ful, how much is shipping from Canada?


----------



## scrapgabbie (Apr 17, 2009)

these are beautiful, your straight cutting is to die for, mine never come out that neat!


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2009)

Imblebee said:
			
		

> wow!  How on earth do you cut them soooo perfectly?
> 
> I would sure like to know the answer to this question too, if you don't mind sharing , Ashley. I cannot cut a straight bar of soap to save my soul. Good thing some people like the rustic look.  :wink:
> 
> Kitn


----------

